# How to get a job quickly in Australia



## sumanth_k2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have compiled some of the tricks associated with getting a job quickly in Australia based on my experience:

1.	Resume and cover letter plays very vital role:
•	You should have a generic resume and cover letter ready before arriving Australia. As already discussed in various other threads, there are lot of guidelines to be followed to prepare a near-perfect resume for Australian market. Send me a PM, if you need more details on this.
•	After arriving Australia, finish all the formalities on the very first day. It shouldn't take you more than a day. Without wasting much time, start applying for the jobs in job portals like Seek.com. Remember, recruiters use some software to filter the resumes. So, your resume won’t even be read by the recruiters if it doesn't have the keywords specified in job description. So, customize the resume and cover letter for each job you apply and maintain all the versions of these in some folders.​
2.	Don’t be choosy about the city while applying:
•	Getting the first break in Australia is very difficult. You won’t even get calls from recruiters for weeks together and you start doubting about your capabilities . So, if you don’t have the state sponsorship, I would suggest to apply for the jobs in all the cities. More the jobs you apply, probability of getting the call from recruiter is obviously very high.​
3.	Be proactive:
•	After applying for the jobs, call the recruiter and introduce yourself and explain them how your profile fits in to the job requirement perfectly. Showing such enthusiasm, will definitely impress recruiters.
•	Make the list of good recruiters like Ambition, Robert Walters, Chandlers Mcleod etc. Call them up and tell that you are looking for a job and would like to register with their agency. You can find their contact numbers on their websites. Check with them if you could meet them over a coffee. Personally meeting the recruiters has helped me immensely. Remember, lot of jobs are never advertised.​
4.	Socialize:
•	Socializing is very important in Australia. Meet as many people as you can and tell them that you are looking for a job. There are various ways to find people:
a)	Through ExpatForum itself
b)	Attending community events
c)	Facebook​•	LinkedIn: You might be already aware of its importance. Your profile should be as detailed as possible. Try to get maximum recommendations and endorsements. Connect to as many Australian recruiters as possible. Once they accept your invitation, send them a mail introducing yourself and telling them that you are actively looking for a job.​
5.	Improve your confidence to face interviews
•	After doing all the things mentioned above, you will still be having lot of free time. During your free time, improve your knowledge on technical / behavioral skills. After 1-2 weeks of silence, you will suddenly get 2-3 interview calls and definitely you cannot afford to waste them. Better you are prepared for interviews, better you will face them with confidence. You could ask your friends to take a mock interview. Keep writing all the things you have learnt in a book. Revise once before attending any interview.​
I have followed all these points mentioned above and got 3 job offers in a month's time!!

Hope these tips are helpful . Happy job hunting and all the best!!! :thumb:


----------



## theunderdog (Nov 22, 2012)

Awesome post! Thank you for the information. May I know which domain you were applying for?


----------



## sumanth_k2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks. I'am into Software development (Microsoft technologies, .Net).


----------



## theunderdog (Nov 22, 2012)

I am into software development as well. On seek I see a good number of. Net openings, but I am more into embedded, android OS, system programming.. Do you see many openings on this front? How are the interviews there normally? Thanks for the info


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Excellent post Sumanth, very proactive... ! You really deserve a bright future..!


----------



## mimfarook (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the great tip sumanth..

Everyone can benefit from this.. 

Atleast now we know what we need to do instead of just sitting and complaining..


----------



## sumanth_k2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks mimfarook and Sunlight11.

Theunderdog, your skill set is bit niche. Though you might not see too many jobs listed in seek.com, but catching hold of the right recruiters will definitely help. Interview process is getting tough these days. Earlier it used to only behavioral interviews. But now, since the Market is not very great and lot of resources are available, they have started becoming extremely choosy. For one of the interviews, I was asked to take 4 hour written test (for 11 years experienced person !!). For another interview, there were 5 rounds and in of the rounds, I was asked to execute a program and show the logic. Be prepared for all this..


----------



## odie (Aug 23, 2012)

HI Sumanth,

Thanks for this very informative post!!

Could you please share the format of CV's which are accepted in the Australian Job Market?

TIA!


----------



## mimfarook (May 30, 2013)

sumanth_k2000 said:


> Thanks mimfarook and Sunlight11.
> 
> Theunderdog, your skill set is bit niche. Though you might not see too many jobs listed in seek.com, but catching hold of the right recruiters will definitely help. Interview process is getting tough these days. Earlier it used to only behavioral interviews. But now, since the Market is not very great and lot of resources are available, they have started becoming extremely choosy. For one of the interviews, I was asked to take 4 hour written test (for 11 years experienced person !!). For another interview, there were 5 rounds and in of the rounds, I was asked to execute a program and show the logic. Be prepared for all this..


Oh great... atleast in my occupation i would not have do any coding.. Good luck to you sumanth, hope you land a job soon.

Also out of curiosity, where is aussie have you migrated to?
my option is only adelaide due to the occupation and state nomination.

Also will appreciate if you could share with us the resume formats and cover letter formats which we can use to prepare our CV's.


----------



## darcyduan (Jun 2, 2013)

It is really helpful,thank you!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you for your post. I am still offshore and am using 4 of the 5 tips you gave. I believe the tips are important, especially number 1. many have written about this and all applicants need to invest time and energy in their cover letters and resumes.

When you have done your best, there is little much to do. If you have faith - whatever your religion, then that is the time to plead for assistance from the One you worship.

Talking of quickly getting a job in Oz - how quick is quickly? 3 months? 6 months?


----------



## satishkumar432 (Sep 18, 2011)

sumanth_k2000 said:


> I have compiled some of the tricks associated with getting a job quickly in Australia based on my experience:
> 
> 1.	Resume and cover letter plays very vital role:
> •	You should have a generic resume and cover letter ready before arriving Australia. As already discussed in various other threads, there are lot of guidelines to be followed to prepare a near-perfect resume for Australian market. Send me a PM, if you need more details on this.
> ...


Thank you so much.. thats nice of you.. can u forward me the cv format to me as well...


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Sumanth, I had sent you a PM. Kindly check. 


Rgds, Anil

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sumanth_k2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

Guys, I have sent it. Enjoy!! Don't forget to give party after getting job following my instructions


----------



## Shivani Gambhir (May 31, 2013)

Thanks Sumanth for the wonderful post.....this is extremely helpful for people like me who are wondering how to get started on this front.

Can you please share the guidelines for preparing an attractive Resume´ and cover letter. I am from IT Service Delivery background and have a total experience of more than 10 years….Any idea about openings in this domain? Would it be helpful to talk to the recruiters from here (I am currently in India) so that they can schedule few telephonic interviews…? Not sure if the concept of telephonic interviewing works there? I plan to reach Sydney with my family by Jan 2014 if we don’t get job from here…..


----------



## chiranjeeva (Dec 26, 2011)

*Resume Template Required*

Hi Sumath.. Thank you for your patience in writing such a elaborate message..I have sent you a PM for the resume template.. kindly share.tnx


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

After the recruiter interview last week via Skype, I was shortlisted for client interview on Friday.
Guys, it is possible to secure an interview while offshore.

I hope this interview on Friday will result to positive outcome.


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Sumanth,

Thanks a lot for the excellent tips on quickly landing an Ozzie job. I have sent you a PM for the formats. Kindly email them.

Thanks in advance once again.

Jins


----------



## muke (May 28, 2013)

Hi sumanth,

Really a great post by you... I have sent you a PM but not able to send my email id... If it is possible please send me you CV and cover letter for my reference...

Thanks.


----------



## TnAVaz (May 10, 2013)

sumanth_k2000 said:


> Guys, I have sent it. Enjoy!! Don't forget to give party after getting job following my instructions


Thanks Sumanth, we recd. it!!!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Goran said:


> After the recruiter interview last week via Skype, I was shortlisted for client interview on Friday.
> Guys, it is possible to secure an interview while offshore.
> 
> I hope this interview on Friday will result to positive outcome.


Its definitely possible. I have experienced it too. I've had 2 interviews (for the same job) while offshore and I am also waiting for the outcome.

I understand employer concerns in hiring from offshore, and if there are at least two candidates, both equally suited for the role, and I was an employer, I would hire onshore. The costs are less, and there is greater certainty in the role being filled.

That said, sometimes, due to skills shortages, there are just aint enough skilled persons onshore and employers have to look beyond Australia's shores. 

I hope your next post will be end like : _Guys, it is possible to secure a job while offshore._

All the best.


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

tenten said:


> Its definitely possible. I have experienced it too. I've had 2 interviews (for the same job) while offshore and I am also waiting for the outcome.
> 
> I understand employer concerns in hiring from offshore, and if there are at least two candidates, both equally suited for the role, and I was an employer, I would hire onshore. The costs are less, and there is greater certainty in the role being filled.
> 
> ...


Hi Tenten,

I'm also in the plan to apply for jobs offshore before making the actual entry. Any advice regarding the time line on this- ie, Whn i can start applying before the actual entry? Before 1 month?

Also could you please advice how we need to mention this in the resume? Do we need to tell the date we will actually travel to Aus? Pls share your experience on this which will be very useful! thanks!


----------



## ArnabRaxit (Mar 27, 2013)

*Job hunt from offshore unsuccessful for months*

I have been trying to secure an interview from offshore but I have drawn a blank for months now. Its not that I didn't get contacted at all but as soon as employers / recruiters learned that I am offshore their interest plummeted. So, I have stopped applying for sometime now and plan to resume job hunt on landing in Australia.
One reason might be that my skill-set (Java / J2ee developer) is easily available onshore so employers are reluctant to interview offshore candidates.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

tenten said:


> Its definitely possible. I have experienced it too. I've had 2 interviews (for the same job) while offshore and I am also waiting for the outcome.
> 
> I understand employer concerns in hiring from offshore, and if there are at least two candidates, both equally suited for the role, and I was an employer, I would hire onshore. The costs are less, and there is greater certainty in the role being filled.
> 
> ...


I love your insights tenten...

but i guess i haven't mentioned that the job I am applying for is generic Application Support. My core skillset is SAP Basis Consultant.


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

Shivani Gambhir said:


> Thanks Sumanth for the wonderful post.....this is extremely helpful for people like me who are wondering how to get started on this front.
> 
> Can you please share the guidelines for preparing an attractive Resume´ and cover letter. I am from IT Service Delivery background and have a total experience of more than 10 years….Any idea about openings in this domain? Would it be helpful to talk to the recruiters from here (I am currently in India) so that they can schedule few telephonic interviews…? Not sure if the concept of telephonic interviewing works there? I plan to reach Sydney with my family by Jan 2014 if we don’t get job from here…..


I have sent you a PM. I am also from IT service delivery. Thanks


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Sumantha,

I have sent you PM, could you share resume template suitable for australia.


----------



## holysmoke (Apr 10, 2011)

Good post, can you provide more details on how to edit CV as you mentioned. I cannot PM you as I am new to this forum.
Thanks


----------



## deannamar (Nov 17, 2012)

very motivating and helpful thanks


----------



## nabilafaisal (May 17, 2012)

Is there any java developer?how's the situation at this moment?


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Goran said:


> After the recruiter interview last week via Skype, I was shortlisted for client interview on Friday.
> Guys, it is possible to secure an interview while offshore.
> 
> I hope this interview on Friday will result to positive outcome.


All the best Goran... May God bless & help you in this


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Goran said:


> After the recruiter interview last week via Skype, I was shortlisted for client interview on Friday.
> Guys, it is possible to secure an interview while offshore.
> 
> I hope this interview on Friday will result to positive outcome.


I'm working as Oracle DBA with 4 yrs of exp. I'm trying from offshore. I dunno from where to start. I have applied to couple of openings but still could not able to arrange interviews. Can you or anyone guide me in this. Thanks a lot


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

All the best dude.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sumanth_k2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

Guys, I have received some 200+ PMs requesting for resume and cover letter. I have replied back to many of them. My intention is to help all of you. But, obviously I will not be able to reply to all the messages. please excuse me. Guys who have already received my resume format, please share with others as well. Nobody is going to lose anything by helping others. This is a great forum and let everybody get benefited. Regards, Sumanth


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

sumanth_k2000 said:


> Guys, I have received some 200+ PMs requesting for resume and cover letter. I have replied back to many of them. My intention is to help all of you. But, obviously I will not be able to reply to all the messages. please excuse me. Guys who have already received my resume format, please share with others as well. Nobody is going to lose anything by helping others. This is a great forum and let everybody get benefited. Regards, Sumanth


Mine is also one of those 200+ PMs 
Would you rather attach the documents to a post in this thread. 
May be for a day ? And then delete it ?


----------



## rams14 (May 24, 2013)

Congrats Sumanth. It's very useful and inspiring. Thanks


----------



## amit_7 (Nov 16, 2012)

happybuddha said:


> Mine is also one of those 200+ PMs
> Would you rather attach the documents to a post in this thread.
> May be for a day ? And then delete it ?


yeah that would be a great help for all the inspiring candidates!!!


----------



## maggie1725 (Jan 17, 2013)

Good post Sumanth.
Would also appreciate a look through a good example of a cover letter and resume.
I have been trying from offshore for the past 6 months to secure a job, with only 2 interviews to show for it. Any advise on that. I've been told that you need to be in country to land a job. Do you think a 2-3 month period would be sufficient. I am in the oil, gas energy environment. Which recruiters are good in this sector??
Although my visa is state sponsored, I've still applied throughout Australia, will try to motivate that i couldn’t secure employment in WA.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## amit_7 (Nov 16, 2012)

maggie1725 said:


> Good post Sumanth.
> Would also appreciate a look through a good example of a cover letter and resume.
> I have been trying from offshore for the past 6 months to secure a job, with only 2 interviews to show for it. Any advise on that. I've been told that you need to be in country to land a job. Do you think a 2-3 month period would be sufficient. I am in the oil, gas energy environment. Which recruiters are good in this sector??
> Although my visa is state sponsored, I've still applied throughout Australia, will try to motivate that i couldn’t secure employment in WA.:fingerscrossed:


Hi Maggie..i am in the same boat..O&G employers have become very choosy and preferring local candidates..i am trying from the past 2 months but still no luck..
also many projects have been put on hold till the elections in sept2013..


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

My client interview went well this morning.
At the beginning of the interview they mentioned that the position is for graduate opportunity and is not fit for me since I am experienced but still we proceed with the interview. 
I believe I impressed the interviewer and said I am fit for the position but their concern is that I will be starting on a junior level which gave them hesitations.

I'm wondering if I am overqualified for the position why did they shortlist me?

Anyway, I wouldn't be expecting much from this, I will charge it to experience.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

cos they want someone like you (experienced) to work in a junior role with lesser pay, its good for the company that way.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

citylan said:


> cos they want someone like you (experienced) to work in a junior role with lesser pay, its good for the company that way.


if they will offer me the job on a junior level salary do you think i should accept it?


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats Sumanth! 



sumanth_k2000 said:


> I have compiled some of the tricks associated with getting a job quickly in Australia based on my experience:
> 
> 1.	Resume and cover letter plays very vital role:
> •	You should have a generic resume and cover letter ready before arriving Australia. As already discussed in various other threads, there are lot of guidelines to be followed to prepare a near-perfect resume for Australian market. Send me a PM, if you need more details on this.
> ...


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Goran said:


> if they will offer me the job on a junior level salary do you think i should accept it?


i wouldn't cos im guessing you would have family also to feed and junior level salary are not that great in australia, so you would be just eating hand to mouth and would be less savings.

i think anything less than $58000 is quite low and living on that income is bit hard considering the cost of living in australia is so high, rent, food etc. forget about entertainment options if you are on this salary


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

But then I think it's better to accept this job at this time and meantime also lookout for another one. The best part of PR is you can switch over any number of jobs without any hassle. 

Something is better than nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lenore (Apr 28, 2010)

My advice is DO NOT TRUST State Sponsorship plans. Example? South Australia. They were always sponsoring software testers. Recently on Seek there were SEVEN software testing jobs advertised for Adelaide. If you add some more from other portals and websites you'll get about TEN. It's a joke. And it's not that South Australia government didn't do their homework right. I think they desperately need new souls for their ghost town, so they will sponsor as many naive/desperate people as possible - then it's the expat's problem whether to break the state sponsorship or not. Most won't do it for fear of having problem with getting Oz Citizenship later. BTW, two years break in a narrow specialization in IT can be the end of your career. Well you can always try to find a job at helpdesk or junior positions -if you're not too overqualified.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

and same with NSW state sponsorship, its a joke. they seem to have given sponsorship to everyone and the competition was already too much already for jobs. to be honest, the economy of australia is not good at the moment for jobs.


----------



## lavi (May 10, 2013)

*registration and assessment requirements for psychologists and HR managers*

Hi everybody,

i a planning to migrate to Australia and have submitted academic certificates etc, for skills assessment to the Australian Psychological Society. Do i also need to apply for licensure and registration before applying for migration or do I do it once I receive my visa (for PR)? as much as i could gather, registration as psychologist is required only after i get the visa. please confirm. Also, my husband is a senior HR manager . does he need to get his qualifications assessed by the Australian Institute of management in order for us to claim the 5 points designated for dependent? i mean, is it required for management professions to get qualifications and experienced assessed before migration?


Lavanyalane:


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Can anyone who received resume from Sumanth share it please?

Thanks


----------



## vj118 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the awesome post.


----------



## waerren (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the post it was a confidence booster. I was having second thoughts about making my move there. My domain and skills are niche and probably need to start from below. Since I am a seasoned IT professional I hate to do that since I have many commitments.

Nevertheless thanks and all the best.


----------



## theunderdog (Nov 22, 2012)

hey waerren, what domain are you in?

theunderdog



waerren said:


> Thanks for the post it was a confidence booster. I was having second thoughts about making my move there. My domain and skills are niche and probably need to start from below. Since I am a seasoned IT professional I hate to do that since I have many commitments.
> 
> Nevertheless thanks and all the best.


----------



## waerren (Jun 20, 2009)

My domain would be in Tibco. At present I am a software architect. Skills include Java and Oracle but I guess that is already quite common in Australia. I am also Oracle certified J2EE architect. Not sure if that helps. What I usually hear immigrants lack Australian experience. .


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi aj34321, 

Can you please forward to me also Sumanth's resume? I have also pm-ed you my email id.

Thanks a lot.

Jins


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

I also messaged you my e-mail. please send me this resume. thanks


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

sumanth_k2000 said:


> I have compiled some of the tricks associated with getting a job quickly in Australia based on my experience:
> 
> 1.	Resume and cover letter plays very vital role:
> •	You should have a generic resume and cover letter ready before arriving Australia. As already discussed in various other threads, there are lot of guidelines to be followed to prepare a near-perfect resume for Australian market. Send me a PM, if you need more details on this.
> ...


Great post Sumanth_K200! indeed helpful :clap2: I am a techie (software Engg in MS.net). I will be landing in Mel on 20th June. Your post will really help me to decide my job hunt strategy. Just to start with I would like to be more socialized and would like to share my resume with you since, you've already been a gladiator in this battle for 3 times . Please lemme know if it sounds feasible and I shall PM you my personal contact details.

Thanks.


----------



## sudhakard2010 (Feb 29, 2012)

great post.


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi aj34321,

I have sent you 2 PM, waiting for your response.
It would be great help if u can respond.

Thanks
DSA





aj34321 said:


> Send your email I'd pls.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## chigz_fj (Jun 8, 2013)

DSA said:


> Hi aj34321,
> 
> I have sent you 2 PM, waiting for your response.
> It would be great help if u can respond.
> ...



Hi dsa... cn u pls send me the attachmnt as well.. il send u my email id in pm


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi mimfarook,

I have sent u pm do send me resume and cover letter.

Thanks
Dsa




QUOTE=mimfarook;1204371]Hi guys.

If you need sumanths CV and cover letter format. PM me ur email id's.

Cheers.
Imran[/QUOTE]


----------



## VKB (May 28, 2013)

VKB said:


> Hi all,
> First of all I appreciate all of you, for the details shared. Its so helpful
> I have some queries. It will be really great to receive your replies.
> Me and my son(1yr) are moving to Sydney in July 2013 to join my husband.
> ...


----------



## satyak (Apr 16, 2013)

VKB said:


> VKB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


----------



## VKB (May 28, 2013)

Hi satyak,
Where have you put up??
What's your field?


----------



## VKB (May 28, 2013)

June is the time of financial year end. 
From July usually the job market gets better.
Hope this info helps.
Good luck


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Guys anyone in SAS or SAP Business Objects??
I had started 2/3 threads asking people if they are using these technologies but no response at all. Just wondering if there are people or jobs in these areas. 

If there are no job openings then I'm thinking to stay back even to start my visa process. 

Pls advice my forum friends.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

Goran said:


> My client interview went well this morning.
> At the beginning of the interview they mentioned that the position is for graduate opportunity and is not fit for me since I am experienced but still we proceed with the interview.
> I believe I impressed the interviewer and said I am fit for the position but their concern is that I will be starting on a junior level which gave them hesitations.
> 
> ...


Hey Goran, mine was a similar case. I finished client interview for a job which is junior level compared to my current experience. Interviewer was guaging my interest in the role and asked all sorts of questions. I gave honest answers to him and he sounded happy. But in the end, he informed my consultant that he is impressed with my skillset but not sure how long I would continue in the role and hence rejected.


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thaks Citylan 

This forum has been amazing!!


----------



## satyak (Apr 16, 2013)

VKB said:


> Hi satyak,
> Where have you put up??
> What's your field?


Hi VKB

I am trying through seek.
I have experience in Oracle SQL and Business Objects administration.

I have got 7 Yrs of experience.
Hopefully things will move from July.
But at this moment there is not even a call , which is worrisome.

Thanks
Satya


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Satya, how long have you been doing the job hunt for and are you thinking to do part-time job unrelated to your field?


----------



## peter.mekhail (Sep 14, 2012)

*job searching in australia*

hello...

I have a question for the expert people here , 

i got a visa stay in Australia , so is it better to look for a job in Australia remotely from my current country then move when i get the chance , or do i have to travel and look for the job while i am staying their ,keeping in mind that cost of living is expensive  

thanks


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

citylan said:


> Hi Satya, how long have you been doing the job hunt for and are you thinking to do part-time job unrelated to your field?


Hey guys... Any engineers on the house? If so can you please tell me about your background? I also want to find out how your job search is going in Australia? How many years of experience do you think is required to grab that elusive job here? Do you have any suggestions for a graduate engineer like me?
Cheers


----------



## avinash.rao (Jan 1, 2013)

Dear Peter,

As far as I have experienced, Australian companies and recruiters expect employees to be present in Australia. Very rarely, I have heard people being interviewed over the phone before they arrive. 

I have contacted few recruiters and all of them had the same message.

Having said this, you may want to learn about the openings in your role online which may give you an idea of how the market is doing.

Hope this helps.




peter.mekhail said:


> hello...
> 
> I have a question for the expert people here ,
> 
> ...


----------



## satyak (Apr 16, 2013)

citylan said:


> Hi Satya, how long have you been doing the job hunt for and are you thinking to do part-time job unrelated to your field?



Hii citylan

Its been 2 weeks now. People are saying that the situation can improve from July.

Yes I am willing to take up a part time. Can you please help me in finding one if you have any idea.

Thanks
Satya


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

In my experience, what works best is to directly contact the companies (i.e., skip recruiters).
My plan of attack is really simple:

1.- Think and look for companies who might need someone with your profile. Go to their webpage and look if they have any open positions that suit you. If they don't have anything posted, try to get a hold of their HR department or someone in the are you would like to work in that company; send them an introductory email and your resume/cover letter. Linkedin works great for finding contact details, you can look for people working in a specific company and send them a message (a paid account might be needed in most cases).

2.- Take a look at the jobs section of Linkedin. There are really good job offers being directly advertised by companies.

In short, most jobs are filled up before even being passed to a recruiter or being posted. There are some reports that say that 70% of the available jobs are "hidden" (not published on the internet).

Hope it helps, it certainly has for me.


----------



## VKB (May 28, 2013)

Sathya, hope it works for u n for us!!! 
Good luck for both of us
Thanks a lot Bonkler for your tips, will surely pass it on.
Cheers.


----------



## sheetal (Aug 18, 2012)

Ive been in Sydney for a month now.... And have not even got an interview... Met a few recruiters and sometimes just get calls from them... but no luck


----------



## VKB (May 28, 2013)

sheetal said:


> Ive been in Sydney for a month now.... And have not even got an interview... Met a few recruiters and sometimes just get calls from them... but no luck


Hi sheetal,
We are in de same Situation 
Are u applying only through seek?? Or any other source?? Pls share!
Cheers


----------



## sheetal (Aug 18, 2012)

VKB said:


> Hi sheetal,
> We are in de same Situation
> Are u applying only through seek?? Or any other source?? Pls share!
> Cheers


applying tthrough Seek, LinkedIn. Also have uploaded resume on some comapny sites. Have you met any recruiters?


----------



## sheetal (Aug 18, 2012)

There are many other sites also like careerone. jobserve but they mostly have repeated job postings. But might as well check them out


----------



## VKB (May 28, 2013)

sheetal said:


> applying tthrough Seek, LinkedIn. Also have uploaded resume on some comapny sites. Have you met any recruiters?


Alright!!
No, I haven't received even a single call to meet them.
Planning to start calling them.
Me n my husband we both are trying!!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## sheetal (Aug 18, 2012)

VKB said:


> Alright!!
> No, I haven't received even a single call to meet them.
> Planning to start calling them.
> Me n my husband we both are trying!!
> Fingers crossed!



Check out finite recruitments. Not that i've got an interview. But they have been more helpful than others


----------



## VKB (May 28, 2013)

Ok. Thank you
Cheers.


----------



## sheetal (Aug 18, 2012)

VKB said:


> Ok. Thank you
> Cheers.


You're welcome  Good luck to both of you.


----------



## VKB (May 28, 2013)

sheetal said:


> Check out finite recruitments. Not that i've got an interview. But they have been more helpful than others


Did you call them??
What did they say??
I just looked into their website, it looks promising.


----------



## sheetal (Aug 18, 2012)

VKB said:


> Did you call them??
> What did they say??
> I just looked into their website, it looks promising.


They had called me. And they'll meet you first... like an interview to understand your profile; non-technical. And then they forward it to the companies


----------



## VKB (May 28, 2013)

Oh. Ok!!
Thank you
Good luck!
Cheers


----------



## theunderdog (Nov 22, 2012)

Can someone share sumanth_k2000's resume. THanks


----------



## satyak (Apr 16, 2013)

sheetal said:


> They had called me. And they'll meet you first... like an interview to understand your profile; non-technical. And then they forward it to the companies


HI Sheetal

Are you doing any part time or u have got any backup option ?

Just wanted to know ur strategy. I am also trying to find a job from last 2 weeks but no calls.

Thanks
Satya


----------



## Destination_Mel (Apr 18, 2013)

*No interview calls - business analyst*

Hi,

I am a business analyst, having been applying for quiet some time now, but no calls from consultants/recruiters. I am based out of Melbourne. Request some business analysts to kindly help me out with my strategy, so as to atleast start getting some calls, and hopefully secure a job 

Good luck to all with their job search. May we all land into our dream jobs sooner than we thought.


----------



## sheetal (Aug 18, 2012)

satyak said:


> HI Sheetal
> 
> Are you doing any part time or u have got any backup option ?
> 
> ...


No parttime job... even i'm looking for that... but even thats tough... everywhere they ask for relevant experience. Unless you know someone, i think even thats tough. But what some friends have suggested for part time, is you walk around asking for jobs. Havent done that yet  

Just keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Does anyone understand this. I received this from my agent and slightly confused with this. Can anyone explain me. 

A reminder that the Skills Assessment Team of the Australian Computer Society has sent the following message to Registered Migration Agents: 

All Skill Assessment Result Letters issued by the Australian Computer Society report on a date (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’. This date is the time the applicant meets the requirements as detailed in the Summary of Criteria Some examples demonstrating how this is applied in practice include: 

• The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor degree or above that is not closely related to the nominated occupation is upon completion of 4 years’ experience. 

• For a Bachelor degree or above that is closely related to the nominated occupation, it is upon completion of 2 years’ experience . For the 2 year requirement this must be in the past 10 years or if 4 years are required this can be in any time period, whichever is earlier. 

• For qualifications below a Bachelor degree or for a Bachelor degree or above with a minor in computing, the skilled employment date will be upon completion of 5 years in the past 10 years, or 6 years in any time period. If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date. 

Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sheetal (Aug 18, 2012)

I think they are talking about breaks in employment... meaning if you applied for Software Engineer and if not all your experience is a Software engineer... I could be wrong... this is just a guess


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

sheetal said:


> I think they are talking about breaks in employment... meaning if you applied for Software Engineer and if not all your experience is a Software engineer... I could be wrong... this is just a guess


Hi Sheetal,

Hws your Job hunt going on? You had any interviews?

What's your skillset?

Regards,
Arnav


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

chigz_fj said:


> Hey sumanth
> 
> Sorry.. bt i hv been after ur cv n covdr letter fr sme tym nw.. bt i hvnt rcvd it.. cn u plz kindly pm them to me please? Thanks


Hi Chigz, Sumanth,

Appreciate if you could share the same with me as well  PM U my ID.

Thanks,
Shilpa


----------



## Punekar (Jul 10, 2013)

That's really useful ...thanks...


----------



## srinu_srn (Jun 28, 2013)

good info.


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

leonine4eva said:


> Hi Chigz, Sumanth,
> 
> Appreciate if you could share the same with me as well  PM U my ID.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sumanth. Received it


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

sumanth_k2000 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have not been active on Expatforum off late. I hope my post has helped many of you. I had sent my cover letter and resume to many fellow Expat Forum members and I hope it has helped them to some extent. If it has helped, please share the success stories as well, so that people feel encouraged to submit such posts and give guidance ..Anyway, you can reach me on Skype..ID is same as my Expatforum ID..
> 
> Regards,


Hi Sumanth,

Can you please share the same with me? Appreciate your help.


----------



## santhoser (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Post.
Thanks Sumath..
I am a .net developer with 6+ years of experience. 
Planning to land Ozzies by end of August.


----------



## sumanth_k2000 (Nov 24, 2012)

.Net is comparatively much in demand here.. But getting the first break is still not going to be easy ..Do all the home work before coming. All the best!!



santhoser said:


> Good Post.
> Thanks Sumath..
> I am a .net developer with 6+ years of experience.
> Planning to land Ozzies by end of August.


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Sumanth,

I added you on skype, but dont see you online.


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Sumanth ! Thx for being so elaborative and detailed in your response. It certainly helps the amateurs who are seeking an opportunity to work. God Bless!!
:clap2:


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

Shivani Gambhir said:


> Thanks Sumanth for the wonderful post.....this is extremely helpful for people like me who are wondering how to get started on this front.
> 
> Can you please share the guidelines for preparing an attractive Resume´ and cover letter. I am from IT Service Delivery background and have a total experience of more than 10 years….Any idea about openings in this domain? Would it be helpful to talk to the recruiters from here (I am currently in India) so that they can schedule few telephonic interviews…? Not sure if the concept of telephonic interviewing works there? I plan to reach Sydney with my family by Jan 2014 if we don’t get job from here…..



Hi Shivani, Gud to see ur post as I am also from same background and in a process of getting a PR. Keep in touch and loads of luck for ur job.


----------



## SeahorseCrab (Jul 4, 2013)

This is a great reply with some fantastic tips! I've been going about it all wrong by searching on SEEK and going through recruitment agencies. Will attempt contacting companies directly from now on. Thanks Bonkler!


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

*Job Market for Instrumentation & Control Engineers*

Dear fellas,

My background would be in Instrumentation and Control systems but mostly worked on Siemens DCS systems as Commissioning Engineer in Power Plants. I have been granted PR assessed as Plant or Production Engineer.
I wish to move alone in Dec/Jan to look out the market conditions and finally to search my prospective job after Feb.
Anyone who is of the same background with me, please share your informatiion about the job prospects of I&C Engineers (DCS Engineer) and which location would be ideal to search jobs?
My plan is to first land in Sydney but before that I would like to make an analysis of the job market seeking from the experience of seniors who are already in.
Kindly help in this regard.

- Prem

(P.S. Can someone kindly forward the format of resume to be used in the Australian market)


----------



## Greet (Oct 15, 2013)

aj34321 said:


> Guys anyone in SAS or SAP Business Objects??
> I had started 2/3 threads asking people if they are using these technologies but no response at all. Just wondering if there are people or jobs in these areas.
> 
> If there are no job openings then I'm thinking to stay back even to start my visa process.
> ...



Hi Aj34321,

Sorry for the off-topic, but I am surfing for a SAP BO person who applied for australia, lucky I caught you now. Can you please tell me which ANZSCO code that who had choosed for your VISA.

I am applying for Skilled independent migrant visa subclass-189. To my knowledge I may come under 261313-software engineer. As per my company norms my designation is 'consultant' (equalant to senior software engineer).


Please help me on clarifying this as I am struck to fill ACS form :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Even i applied under 261313-software engineer for 189, but sad part they deducted 5 points from my experience but luckily i scored 65 in overall hence did not impacted me and i'm thru.. Now the major part is JOB.. Dunno know how and when would i get this first job...





Greet said:


> Hi Aj34321,
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic, but I am surfing for a SAP BO person who applied for australia, lucky I caught you now. Can you please tell me which ANZSCO code that who had choosed for your VISA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greet (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks a lot Aj34321 for quick helpful response  And I wish all the best that you win your dream job soon in OZ !!!

Oh ! 5 points deducted because you came under 'major ICT' category or any other reason?

My situation is below:

Age 32 - 30 points
BA (maths, computers and statistics)
MCA (master of computer application) - 15 points
total years of exp 7.1 ( after ACS deduction i will get 5.1 yrs) -10 points
My partner qualification - 5 points

1.Total 60. Do you see any discrepancies to not get 60.
2.I think ACS assessment(yet to apply) is enough for me. But do you think I also need to go for VETASSESS for my BA assessment. (I am very confident that my MCA has more that 50% of ICT subjects)

Your suggestion is very valuable for me....Thanks once again.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

*Job hunting before you get in Australia*

How much time(on average) it takes to get job in Australia?
I am around one year back and I have started adding HR people from prominent companies in my linkedin.
How much time on average it takes and kindly also share your tips regarding PRE-HUNTING?
Like 
Is it good to tell HR people that you are in process?


----------



## kaemran (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice and informative post. Can you please share sample cover letter and resume suitable for Australian market. BTW my PR is still in process but hopeful to get grant by Jan,14.


----------



## himangi (Sep 11, 2013)

hiii guys..
im new to this forum and recenly moved melbourne...searching for some job and good indian friends..can anybody help me???im here on spouse visa..


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

masimshehzad said:


> How much time(on average) it takes to get job in Australia?
> I am around one year back and I have started adding HR people from prominent companies in my linkedin.
> How much time on average it takes and kindly also share your tips regarding PRE-HUNTING?
> Like
> Is it good to tell HR people that you are in process?


Do you have PR ? Although having PR doesn't makes any difference, companies prefer candidate who are available for f2f interview, unless you have some technology which is high in demand and difficult to find resource in local market.


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Friend,

For searching and getting job before landing in Australia is difficult now. Having said that, please keep in mind that it is not impossible, and people with multiple database tech experience with integration projects on cv are getting offers, when they are there home country.

Otherwise the market is good for infrastructure, financial analyst, some specific expertise in Java and .Net ( can find details on seek). The max waiting period for these expertise can be 6 months. Those who are coming here on company project (Either on PR or 457) need not to worry about market conditions. But for rest the market is bad and getting worst.

IT workers on 457 visas increase - Training & Development - Business - News - iTnews.com.au


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

As an homework, I am acollecing contact detals of leading HR managers of leading companies through linkedin


----------



## gwaikar (Nov 18, 2012)

masimshehzad said:


> As an homework, I am acollecing contact detals of leading HR managers of leading companies through linkedin


Are you collecting contact details of HR managers or recruitment agents?
Please let me know how you are executing it . I mean do you search by company name on LinkedIn and get the HR manager details.
Do you have a list of companies.

Thanks in advance


----------



## true_blue_aussie (Nov 7, 2013)

The original poster is spot on! Well written and well said.

Australians love 'go getters' and people with great people skills. Often times also it is who you know! so getting involved within the community is a great step. Even tho there may be jobs posted and people are being interviewed often times they will hold out for the right person with the right personality. Showing community involvement and a great attitude can help.

I saw another thread saying the job market is dead! nothing could be further from the truth. Being positive also doesn't cut it alone. It is about effort and putting in the time. Someone above said about contacting the companies and viewing their jobs online direct is the way to go and they are right. Do not depend on those large web sites advertising hundreds of jobs. Put in the leg work, show enthusiasm and a smile on your face can help!

Just some thoughts, hope they help! Good Luck everyone. Australia is a beautiful country with great opportunities..but of course i dont need to tell you that!!


----------



## needpr (Jun 21, 2013)

*How to get a job in Australia..having PR*

Me and my husband are working in IT. We got PR and planning to move in January to melbourne. Can anyone please tell what is the way to apply for jobs being at offshore so that we dont have to do a jobhunt over there..Also, please tell some recruiters contacts if anyone is having


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

gwaikar said:


> Are you collecting contact details of HR managers or recruitment agents?
> Please let me know how you are executing it . I mean do you search by company name on LinkedIn and get the HR manager details.
> Do you have a list of companies.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Dear Friends, contacting companies directly is very effective method. But contacting consultants is not very effective unless your profession is having very high demand. This is because if you call consultant, you will receive simple answer "Mate you are not in Australia. Your profile is good but I need some one who is here". Please note that this is only gentle way of saying that your profile does not match. On this forum you can find some people who are getting offer before arriving here. This is because there profession is really in demand here.


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

First I made list of all targeted companies, paying well.
Then I started searching their HR managers on linkedin.
Added them.


----------



## Purn (May 23, 2013)

Hi sumanth,
Can you please PM your resume and cover letter? 
Thanks,
Purn


----------



## Purn (May 23, 2013)

It will be nice if anybody else who has the cover letter and resume could please PM it to me. it will be a great help.


----------



## hasan1493 (Nov 6, 2013)

Kindly use your friends circle,they could better help you.


----------



## RAZ0905 (Oct 24, 2011)

This is the issue I'm having. I currently have a Work and Holiday Visa and trying to find work before I enter. I get responses back with interests, but once I mention the Work and Holiday Visa, they become worried. 
I had one asking my legality to work in the country and how quickly I can arrive. I responded with the Visa I have and I can come within any time frame. So far no answer back from them. So I'm hoping no news is good news. :fingers crossed:

I know they say being in the country would be easier to obtain an interview, I'm just worried of not finding work and being unable to pay my expenses. I will be taking money with me, but it only lasts for so long.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

RAZ0905 said:


> This is the issue I'm having. I currently have a Work and Holiday Visa and trying to find work before I enter. I get responses back with interests, but once I mention the Work and Holiday Visa, they become worried. I had one asking my legality to work in the country and how quickly I can arrive. I responded with the Visa I have and I can come within any time frame. So far no answer back from them. So I'm hoping no news is good news. :fingers crossed: I know they say being in the country would be easier to obtain an interview, I'm just worried of not finding work and being unable to pay my expenses. I will be taking money with me, but it only lasts for so long.



Most employers are looking for a candidate who is available straightaway and can commit to the company long term. Unfortunately, with a working holiday visa, you can only work for a maximum of 6 months for a company, so employers are put off. Most are not willing to sponsor, so employing you for six months and then having to find a replacement later on defeats the goal of finding someone who can work for them long term.

If you are on a working holiday visa, you are better off looking for casual jobs. Once you have an income to keep you going, then you can consider approaching employers in your field. Depending on your occupation, some employers might be willing to consider your application and will most likely sponsor you afterwards but if you have an occupation where there are many skilled candidates available locally, then you'll struggle.

Your other issue is that employers prefer face to face interviews, so being abroad makes it difficult to meet with you. No doubt, if they are interviewing straightaway, then you unfortunately miss out. It's becoming a lot more difficult for employers to sponsor candidates from abroad, so most cannot be bothered to go through the whole process and expense nor can they justify the high recruitment cost for 6 months of service because at the end of the 6 months, you'll either leave willingly or they have to let you go and start recruitment process again or sponsor you, and these prospects may not be attractive to a lot of employers.

Keep trying though - you might just be lucky enough to catch a lucky break.


----------



## ku_ind (Jan 6, 2011)

Use seek.com


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

It's unlikely you'll find a job being overseas unless you have specific and highly in-demand skills and experience. There are a number of local candidates that apply for every job posting and it's just easier for them to interview locals.


----------



## gadiya.jitendra (Nov 9, 2013)

I guess employers prefer one who is already in australia


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

needpr said:


> Me and my husband are working in IT. We got PR and planning to move in January to melbourne. Can anyone please tell what is the way to apply for jobs being at offshore so that we dont have to do a jobhunt over there..Also, please tell some recruiters contacts if anyone is having


unless you are working on cutting edge technology, forget abt getting job without stepping in Oz.

Make up your mind that you may have to job hunt for 3 months on avg. 

And you can apply jobs from seek.com.au


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I started my hunt in Sydney for job and landed in a job as recruiter.
> 
> ...


Hi Sumeet,

Glad to hear about your success and its so heart warming. And its really so kind of you to want to help us.

Actually me and hubby also came to Sydney in the beginning of August and so far we have not been able to secure any jobs. We both are in the IT field; he is onto .NET and I am into PHP, C, C++.

Can you or anyone out there help us in getting a job ? I mean can anyone please refer us ?

Now its 3 months and we are becoming desperate.... In between he worked at a local petrol pump and so he has local experience as well.

And to those interested, I will send our resumes. 

@Sumeet: I will mail you our resumes.

Any help is appreciated in advance.

Warm Regards,
jins09


----------



## jins09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Sumeet,

Thanks a lot. Hope you have received my husband's resume as well and uploaded into the database also.

Yup, we are trying via linkedin too but no luck so far. Keeping our fingers crossed !!

Warm Regards,
Jins


----------



## MalayB (Nov 12, 2013)

Awesome post! Thank you for the information. Where are you in Australia ? May I know which domain you were applying for? I am in Canberra


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

*Worth reviewing Sumanth's post on a gloomy sunday*

Hi Sumanth,

Just compltd reviewing your thread, thank you for sharing valuable pre pointers, I can vouch this information will be a heads up for al the expats.


----------



## Shank_Lucifer (Nov 12, 2013)

Well i am a rcent graduate and i am going for masters there. From this post i have learnt that market is very tough and i might not get a job since i have no work exp right now and will not have some after postgraduation as people with so much of experience are already struggling in the market. i am so nervous i might as well take up a job in india and drop the plans for masters


----------



## gbsandeep (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi ,

Can you please send the formats to me as well? Thanks


----------



## Swathy Mounaswamy (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi,
I'm new to Australia and I've just started searching jobs in Melbourne. i'm have 1.5 years experience in AS400/RPGLE software developing from WIPRO technologies, Chennai. This is really an useful post  can u guide me in Idealizing my resume ?

Thanks friend.


----------



## vn512 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Sumanth,
Thanks for this inspirational post, your cv and cover story is hot selling of the day. I am also trying to get a job in .net tech, but I do not have much exp in .net only 2 and half years. Could you please suggest the right move for me. AAlso please send me your sample resume and cover story.  mail id ([email protected])

Thanks,


----------



## techie_blr (Oct 5, 2013)

Is anybody working on Android or device side? How is the Android market in Aus?


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

sumanth_k2000 said:


> I have compiled some of the tricks associated with getting a job quickly in Australia based on my experience:
> 
> 1.	Resume and cover letter plays very vital role:
> •	You should have a generic resume and cover letter ready before arriving Australia. As already discussed in various other threads, there are lot of guidelines to be followed to prepare a near-perfect resume for Australian market. Send me a PM, if you need more details on this.
> ...


Great tips thanks


----------



## vn512 (Apr 29, 2011)

*cv format*

Hi Sumantjh, 
Could you plese provde me the resume and cover story format for dot net and testing profile.


----------



## ashish3116 (Dec 15, 2012)

saintkamy said:


> Great tips thanks


Great Tips, Thanks a ton !!


----------



## SaiSundara (May 13, 2013)

leonine4eva said:


> Hi Chigz, Sumanth,
> 
> Appreciate if you could share the same with me as well  PM U my ID.
> 
> ...


Hi Shilpa, Sumanth

Can you please share the Oz cover ltr and resume format ...

'll PM you my mail id... Appreciate your help!!! God Bless...

Thanks!


----------



## australia2931 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hii, in some of your earlier posts you mentioned that your roles and responsibilities were contradicting to what you have mentioned in your application.

I would like to know to what extent DIAC go for verification as i am also facing similar situation.

I will appreciate your quick response.

Regards


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Please share the resume format as a shared google drive link so all can benefit


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

masimshehzad said:


> Please share the resume format as a shared google drive link so all can benefit


This is a very old thread. Please use the search function to find a more appropriate thread in the main forum, or, start a new thread there. 

Thank you.


----------

